
How to Secure Yahoo Account After 1B Users Data Breach - scrolib
http://www.scrolib.com/2016/12/secure-yahoo-account-1-billion-users-data-breach/
======
markqq
Wouldn't better advice be to switch providers? I think Yahoo has proven that
they don't take security seriously. Between bypassing their own security team
to backdoor for the NSA, and taking multiple years(!) to disclose hacks. They
just have a terrible track record. They don't even know how the last 1 billion
accounts were hacked. They're probably still vulnerable.

